# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz 11th May @ 8.30pm

## Wellies

Weel all I would lek tae welcome all till e quiz on Sunday.  No a clue what e questions will be but I'm sure ere will be some.

----------


## canuck

Good luck with the crowds on Sunday evening.  I am sorry that I won't be able to be at the quiz.  In fact I likely won't be to the quiz room until June.   Next week I leave for Toronto and the wedding of my son.   Swayed by the encouragement of my fellow orgers I have finally relented and am going the hat route.    :Smile:

----------


## Venture

> Good luck with the crowds on Sunday evening. I am sorry that I won't be able to be at the quiz. In fact I likely won't be to the quiz room until June. Next week I leave for Toronto and the wedding of my son. Swayed by the encouragement of my fellow orgers I have finally relented and am going the hat route.


Hope you have a lovely time at your son's wedding canuck.  The quizers will certainly miss your presence. :Wink:

----------


## Wellies

Thanks everyone for turning up last night.  The winner was Andrew C with an impressive 30 points, with wifie and joxville snapping at his heels.

----------


## canuck

Congratulations to all three and especially to Andrew C.   I'm sorry I am going to miss his challenging quiz next Sunday.   Good luck to everyone who takes part.

----------

